# Top 10 reasons why I became an EMT.



## Stephanie. (Jul 28, 2010)

Top 10 reasons why I became an EMT. 

10. I had no other plans to do with my life.

9. Prove to others I could do it, and did.

8. Running lights and sirens are the shizznit.

7. I LOVE helping people.

6 .....I get to cut clothes off.... :-D

5. Job security, thanks to stupid people

4. 24/48 rocks!

3. I get to hang out with a bunch of firemen... HELL YEA!

2. The uniforms aren't bad!

1. I'd rather be a lifesaver than a gobstopper. 


Now that about sums mine up, some of yours may be similar... But I am interested in seeing why y'all became EMTs.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 28, 2010)

Some reason I am an EMT-P

-  I wanted to post on EMTLife

- I wanted something more risky than my acting career.  This way I can fall on my acting career in case EMS doesn't work out. 

- Chuck Norris round housed my last career planes.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 28, 2010)

1. I wanted to be a firefighter, found out I had to be a paramedic around here, then fell in love with EMS during my EMT-B class

2. Medicine fascinates me

3. I'm intrigued by the way we get to see people from every end of the social spectrum

4. People are incredibly interesting, and I love how we get to experience every single human emotion and dig deep into what is truly wrong with our patients

5. I love the feeling of helping people


----------



## fma08 (Jul 28, 2010)

In all honesty it was curiosity really. My dad had been an emt and tried to scare me into being a better drive with horror stories. Out of curiosity I took the emt basic class. Now I'm a paramedic and I want to go to medical school.  Funny how life turns out.


----------



## clibb (Jul 28, 2010)

1. I like taking care of people. I was always the one taking care of the drunker people at parties haha.
2. Medicine is fun and very interesting.
3. I want to be an ER Doc so this gives me good experience in the EMS field.
4. I get to cut clothes off people 
5. To know what to do in emergency situations. I honestly can't believe I've lived this long without knowing some of this stuff. It's scary.


----------



## AtalantaAsh (Jul 28, 2010)

Top 10 reasons why I became an EMT.
(some are copies lol couldn't word them better lol thanks Stephanie)
My order is prolly off.

10. Umm... hmm... can't think of another...

9. I love any part of the medical field

8. Running lights and sirens are the shizznit, until people don't move out of the way!

7. I LOVE helping people, I especially have a soft spot for the elderly, my grandparents all died while in nursing homes and it makes me happy when I can go into a nursing home and make the loneliest residents smile, just by talking to them.

6. I wanted to treat my PTs better than I had been treated the two times I had been the PT in an ambulance.

5. Job security, thanks to stupid people. (you can't beat good job security)

4. 24/48 rocks!

3. I get to hang out with a bunch of firemen... HELL YEA! (x100000000000)

2. We are so much cooler than nurses lol

1. I race cars as a hobby and when I was thinking about doing nursing school, my bestfriend turned to me one day and said "Jenny you like to race cars, why don't you drive an ambulance?" and so it became lol


----------



## medic417 (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't want to become an emt or a Paramedic.  I set down in the wrong classroom and now I am here.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I didn't want to become an emt or a Paramedic.  I set down in the wrong classroom and now I am here.



I didn't either. My officer was like, hey, we had one prospective student drop out. We need another body to hold the class. You can take it and it might come in handy on a fire scene someday. 

I pretty much looked at it as a resume builder. And (to quote 417) "and now I am here."


----------



## cristianb36 (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought I could save a life.


----------



## Stephanie. (Jul 28, 2010)

cristianb36 said:


> I thought I could save a life.




thought?


----------



## cristianb36 (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, paramedics run the show here in los angeles...they do everything in their power to mkake bls second in on all calls and then most won't allow u to be more than a gurney jockey. So I was hoping to save lives, but have endd up just being a ride along...


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 28, 2010)

It all started with an article in the local newspaper about our towns volly service needing volunteers as they only had 4 members.  I work in a dept store and one evening the volly service chief was in the store and I told him "if I had a drivers licence (i only have a class 7 learners licence) I would join the service".  He replied "we will pick you up".  A few days later I was walking passed town hall and the chief was pulling out of the parking lot.  He said from his vehicle that the ambulance applications were on the counter and to pick one up and fill it out.  I did and he sent me an acceptance letter 2 weeks later.  The rest is history.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 29, 2010)

cristianb36 said:


> I thought I could save a life.



I HAVE saved one.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 29, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I HAVE saved one.



just one?


----------



## Gr33n_ey.d_goddess (Jul 29, 2010)

~Adrenaline junkie
~Make a difference in this world
~Control freak in traffic, lights and sirens means MOVE OUTTA MY WAY
~Going fast
~Getting paid for the potential of what I could be doing
~Always BBQ’ing
~Nosey 
~ Blood and guts
~Late night sleepovers…with the firemen…lol 
1. Legally take your clothes off, strap you down, have multi partners involved & never use your name again


----------



## octoparrot (Jul 30, 2010)

Definitely because i hated sitting behind a desk... only wish i had started my career earlier. I've always dreamed of always being tired with a slight odor of purell, nitrile and old people...ahhh.

Bottom line, i like to be of service to my fellow humans...good and bad. Gives me pride.


----------



## piranah (Jul 30, 2010)

some of these amaze me but its ok...umm was gunna go to nursing school then took an EMt class to see if i liked medicine..loved it took my paramedic immediately and well...so far im good at it...at least i think i am....


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 30, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> just one?



More than most people can claim legitimately... especially Basics.


----------



## feldy (Jul 30, 2010)

Linuss said:


> More than most people can claim legitimately... especially Basics.



Especially if ALS is primary response in your area which its not in mine but still ive rode on a BLS rig which was essentially a "backup" If ALS was OOS so we pretty much ate and watched a lot of tv.


----------



## Sandog (Jul 30, 2010)

San Diego ALS units are getting thin due to brownouts.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 30, 2010)

Sandog said:


> San Diego ALS units are getting thin due to brownouts.



... I had nothing to do with it I swear!

Top reasons I am studying chemistry to get into medical school so I can become a HEMS Doctor:

- I really like planes and things that fly
- I really, really like medical stuff
- I like giving people drugs and do not want to go to jail for doing it
- I can swann in out the sky and save the day
- I can live in a nice part of town and have a pool
- I like helping people 
- My uncle (the Consultant Anaesthetist) wants me to become a Consultant Anaesthetist
- I have no interest in say... OB, podiatary or opthomology (despite being a blind bugger)
- Orange jumpsuit with "DOCTOR" written on it is so versatile!


----------



## Aprz (Jul 30, 2010)

Only need four reasons: Lights, sirens, driving fast, chicks dig the uniform.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm second generation, so I kind of was thinking "why not?". My freshman year of college I needed 12 credits and the EMT class was 6. Then while taking my intermediate class, the EMS program director approached me because he had had several drop outs in the paramedic program, and he needed to fill seats and he had heard me mention I was considering taking the class at some point.


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Jul 30, 2010)

1: Legally driving with lights and sirens

2: Their stupidity is our job security

3: Mom payed for the class, and free learning is good learning

4: To have an interesting job

5: Want to become a Tactical Medic

6: To give back to the community that helped save my life after I had a bad car accident.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 30, 2010)

MIkePrekopa said:


> 3: Mom payed for the class, and free learning is good learning



They say any love is good love too you know mate


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 30, 2010)

To be able to join the FERNO/STRYKER club haha...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 30, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> They say any love is good love too you know mate



So not true bro! (Im guessing you meant it in a sarcastic way.)


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 30, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So not true bro! (Im guessing you meant it in a sarcastic way.)



These crazy achient Dinosour Canadian rockers from Manitoba told me


----------



## MDA (Jul 31, 2010)

Everyone needs to stop acting like it's so glamorous lol.

Definitely not for the adrenaline rush (more like adrenaline dump lol). That lasted only for the first few majors calls I ran. After that I learned how to control that nonsense so I don't crash out and feel like crap afterward.

Definitely not for running hard all day, laying down at anytime of the night then being woken up 30 minutes later right when you're in or near the dead sleep just for one of those calls you show up on with 10 family members and 5 working cars in the driveway for a stubbed toe that has been hurting for 3 days.

Definitely not for the pay.

Honestly, if it wasn't for the people I work with, the management, the ability to continue school, and the additional time at home I don't know why I would do it. I mean don't get me wrong, I honestly love what I do (in general) and I can't wait to become a Medic, but sometimes I really question it lol (jk).


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 31, 2010)

EMS girls are usually hott. 
They love firemen. 
Poking people with needles and pushing meds is cool. 
I get to drive really big Rescues. 
I get flashy lights. 
I get cool t shirts. 


Yes, this is facetious. 

Well, the last part at least......


----------



## Aprz (Jul 31, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> EMS girls are usually hott.
> I get cool t shirts.


+1 for those two comments. Really I like me EMT program t-shirt. Even though I'm not an EMT student, I like wearing it at least.


----------



## Phlipper (Jul 31, 2010)

1.  Too dumb for PA school.
2.  Too lazy for Nursing school.
3.  Too old for contracting in the Sandbox.
4.  Was away from home too much when I flew for a living (Corporate).
5.  Sick of IT.
6.  Thought I was making way too much money and needed to remedy that.
7.  I love walking around with a stethoscope draped around my neck.
8.  I look great in a blue jumper.
9.  Chicks dig EMS.

But mainly ...

10.  I want to do something a little more meaningful in life.  Want to serve.




> EMS girls are usually hott.



Had a couple hotties in class.  Ain't seen many (any) round where I live, though.  No fair.  :sad:


----------



## BLSBoy (Jul 31, 2010)

I live and work in Fla on a FD. I can be choosy. B)


----------



## EmtTravis (Jul 31, 2010)

- wanted to be a combat medic but were no slots open when i joined the army.

- took lives so now hope to save some

- have a passion for helping people that came from my mom

- always dreamed of it as a kid and watching rescue 911

-  enjoy working 3 days and having 4 off to spend with friends and family


----------



## CowboyMedic (Aug 4, 2010)

I do it for:
- all hotty nurses and doctors out there :wub:

- all the chrome on the rig

- its the only job where I can hog-tie someone with copious amounts of tape

- those one on one tangos with the crazies and nothing but a stretcher sheet

- and so I can use my superhero complex when someone yells Medic!


----------



## Aprz (Aug 5, 2010)

Aprz said:


> +1 for those two comments. Really I like me EMT program t-shirt. Even though I'm not an EMT student, I like wearing it at least.


I minus well be an EMT student. I just noticed I said "me" instead of "my" unintentionally and flipped "Really" and "I". I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 5, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> - have a passion for helping people that came from my mom



How many people came from your mom?


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 5, 2010)

well a total of 3  lol.. but I meant I got my passion for helping people from my mom.. she was a nurse and loved her patients and job


----------



## firetender (Aug 5, 2010)

*The Truth!*

I had just gotten released from Riker’s Island Prison.
  I was on parole
  I had too much time on my hands
  All I knew was medicine
  An Operating Room job covered my days
  I needed structure for my off-hours
  The local Vollie Ambulance Corps was looking for help
  I applied. As an Ex-con, I got turned down
  I wouldn’t let them say “No!”
  Beginning of Story


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 5, 2010)

firetender said:


> I had just gotten released from Riker’s Island Prison.
> I was on parole
> I had too much time on my hands
> All I knew was medicine
> ...



awesome to hear that you didn't take no for an answer and got what you wanted.  Far to many people these days take no as a final answer.  Sometimes you just have to keep pushing and you'll get what you want.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 7, 2010)

BLSBoy said:


> EMS girls are usually hott.



Maybe it's because I'm not in FL, but wherever I've worked, the EMS girls are usually "horizontally challenged". They don't always start out that way, but being on the road all the time and many insults to their circadian rhythms take their toll. Same for the guys, to be fair.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 7, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. I was working in beverage sales, w/o benefits, and needed a change.

2. I much prefer working outdoors to working indoors, particularly in an office setting.

3. Since I had moved out at 22 y/o, I needed a stable job w/ benefits, a pension, and job security, not something that could disappear at any time.

4. I was already working as a bartender and also a bouncer a few nights a week. As such, I was already used to dealing with drunks, creatures of the night and other colorful characters. Also, I was already used to working nights while also working FT during the day M-F. I didn't get into EMS for the honeys, I was already working in niteclubs, and had all I could handle.

5. I have two cousins that were FDNY medics who then left for hosp. based EMS. They told me everything about the job, and it sounded like something that I would really enjoy doing.

6. I'm naturally outgoing and social, and enjoy helping people. In fact, when dealing with miserable/disgruntled coworkers/superiors, I rather enjoy annoying them with an overabundance of energy, bugging out, cracking jokes, and talking incessantly about how great the job is, etc.

7. I was always intrigued by faces of death, watching video of surgeries, seeing my coworker's and patron's (bouncing) injuries such as shots, stabs, etc. I don't wish that on anyone, but I want to be there right after something goes down.

8. I always had an interest in medicine, not mainly trauma but real medicine, but I had no desire to spend 8-12 years or so in medical school, sacrificing my early adult social life, then pay back my loans, and not make any money until I'm like 35 or so.

9. I wanted a quick way to make good money without having to go to college.

10. I like the flexibility in scheduling as it is with the NYC hospitals; you can work days, nights, whatever fits your needs.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

46Young said:


> Maybe it's because I'm not in FL, but wherever I've worked, the EMS girls are usually "horizontally challenged". They don't always start out that way, but being on the road all the time and many insults to their circadian rhythms take their toll. Same for the guys, to be fair.



He DID say "girls" and not women


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> He DID say "girls" and not women



Give yourself a cookie!B)


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

Just ate a bunch of Oreos ^_^


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 7, 2010)

Regular, double stuf, peanut butter, mint, expand on this!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

Regular.  As if there was anything better than the original for a reward!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 7, 2010)

Let's get back on topic please.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2010)

You're right, Chimpie...

Back to the hottie medics! h34r:


----------



## 46Young (Aug 7, 2010)

Linuss said:


> You're right, Chimpie...
> 
> Back to the hottie medics! h34r:



The hottie medics are usually psychos or bunny boilers.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 7, 2010)

46Young said:


> The hottie medics are usually psychos or bunny boilers.



Fake FB profile, don't bring em to your place. 


Not that I do that sort of thing.....-_-


----------



## 46Young (Aug 7, 2010)

blsboy said:


> fake fb profile, don't bring em to your place.
> 
> 
> Not that i do that sort of thing.....-_-



rolflmao!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 7, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Let's get back on topic please.



I've been waiting to say this for a while.....


LISTEN TO THE MONKEY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esmcdowell (Aug 12, 2010)

10. I was looking for something else I could do besides be a chef

9. ~360j of potential energy I get to carry around

8. My Dad's the Deputy Chief at the FD, so the class was free

7. taking the class as a senior in HS meant that I got to carry a pager and leave class if it went off.

6. I've always wanted to be a Firefighter, and doing EMS as well is the right way to do it

5. there's nothing more satisfying than helping someone on the worst day of their life.

4. the sweet radio I get to carry

3. Wail, Yelp, Phaser

2. I fell in love with it during B class

1. you can't teach an old dog new tricks, so someone has to be here to replace all the "Johnny and Roy" medics soon.


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 12, 2010)

esmcdowell said:


> 1. you can't teach an old dog new tricks, so someone has to be here to replace all the "Johnny and Roy" medics soon.



Like.


Oh wait- wrong social networking site.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> More than most people can claim legitimately... especially Basics.



Does it count if they die a few days later?

Some real and sarcastic reasons I got into EMS
- I wanted a way out of speeding tickets
- I was making waaaay too much money at McDonalds and wanted to handicap my pay some.
- I really wanted to shock someone with paddles for when I become a Paramedic (damn AEDs ruined that)
- Precordial Thump (not sure if we can do that)!
- Shoving things down people's throats is fun!
- Who wants to work 9-5 when you can work 5-5???
- DRUGS!!!
- I wanted to meet the finest society has to offer
- Lights are pretty and sirens are fun
- Probably the only career where you can fail a psych test and get a promotion
- I actually do enjoy medicine

But my number one reason for getting into EMS...
I've always wanted to drive a cab.


----------



## Scout (Aug 15, 2010)

For the lolz


----------



## piranah (Aug 15, 2010)

chicks digg it....


----------



## traumaqueen5 (Sep 28, 2010)

Funny story to how I became an EMT...... First off my dad is a Firefighter so I became one.... My ex's mom is an EMT for our amb and his dad a cop for our county. She was always saying how I should become an EMT and after I went through my fire training my asst. Chief was encouraging me as well... I went on a few first response calls and I was hooked! I've been an EMS junkie ever since! Now my dad is thinking of joining me and becoming an EMT..... Who knows maybe he will haha he's a lights and sirens junkie as well! I always say he's like a kid in a candy store when that pager goes off!


----------



## Jay (Sep 28, 2010)

*The simple and not so simple truth*

*10. *Likes driving like Mario Andretti.
*9. *Enjoys getting free, bottomless cup coffee and the miscellaneous arrhythmias that come with it.
*8. *The radio with the label that says "Big Daddy" makes one hell of a status symbol.
*7. *Closest career that can be likened to Dr. House after turning 30.
*6. LOVES helping people, it's the reason I am in this world!*
*5. *Always ends up at the wrong place at the wrong time so might as well have the ability to help out when mere chance turns into a fiasco.
*4. *Haven't got to wear such cool boots since I was in the Navy.
*3.  *My wife as an _*ex-*_nurse was letting her _*Littmann Cardiology III*_ simply go to waste so I just figured one day that hanging it around my neck and wearing scrubs will make me that much cooler.
*2. *Good gig for those of us with a short attention span.
*1. *_*Spoiler Alert: *This one is sad..._ Watched my mother pass away about three years ago and came to the serendipitous realization that I can save some other poor :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: the heart ache that comes with burying family. That, my friends is the real reason I sleep with my radio a foot from the bed and respond whenever I am in Philly on a 24/7/365 basis. People need me and in some odd, perplexed way, I too need them.


----------



## Rob123 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jay said:


> *9. *Enjoys getting free, bottomless cup coffee and the miscellaneous arrhythmias that come with it.



Wish I could manage that. The best I've done was get a free stale donut 1/2 hour before closing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 29, 2010)

1-10: Nursing school had a long waitlist


----------



## mct601 (Sep 29, 2010)

10. Superhero lifestyle
9.   Get all the babes
8.   Run into an ER with a stretcher yelling out medical jargon as aforementioned babes watch in astonishment
7.   Shock a person and have them get up and shake my hand and thank me for saving their life
6.  Exciting workplace with no dull moments
5.  Save lives on a daily basis
4.  Be highly respected by the public and looked up to by little kids
3.  Money
2.  People get out of my way in traffic
1.  Money
















Needless to say, I was disappointed on all 10 accounts


----------



## slloth (Sep 29, 2010)

firecoins said:


> - Chuck Norris round housed my last career planes.



ha ha!


----------



## slloth (Sep 29, 2010)

-At first I got in to it because its a requirement to be a fire fighter in CA.  But as I learned more my interest really became apparent and this will be my career with or with out the fire job.  But I will keep trying.

-The pants are cool.

-I hated my last job (construction/road work)

-I like the on going challenges in EMS/medicine


----------



## gicts (Oct 3, 2010)

mct601 said:


> 10. Superhero lifestyle
> 9.   Get all the babes
> 8.   Run into an ER with a stretcher yelling out medical jargon as aforementioned babes watch in astonishment
> 7.   Shock a person and have them get up and shake my hand and thank me for saving their life
> ...



LMAO, well put.
I went through an EMT class because the city was offering it for free and it fit my school/work schedule and I figured it would be a step up from warehouse slavery and a resume padder.

Then I worked with a very cocky paragod and the mystic of what they knew and could do pulled me to the dark side.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 3, 2010)

mct601 said:


> 10. Superhero lifestyle
> 9.   Get all the babes
> 8.   Run into an ER with a stretcher yelling out medical jargon as aforementioned babes watch in astonishment
> 7.   Shock a person and have them get up and shake my hand and thank me for saving their life
> ...


That's a really good list! Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## SMEMT (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok here we go....
10. I don't like sleep much
9. Washing vomit off my boots is fun!
8. People in EMS are interesting... (i mean twisted)
7. I get along well with EDP's
6. I look good in navy blue.
5. I like coffee and fast food.
4. Job security
3. I get to poke people with needles!
2. Drunks make me laugh
1. (I know it's been used already but) I get to cut people's clothes off!


----------



## slb862 (Oct 6, 2010)

I get paid to sleep
I get paid to push drugs
I get paid to drive fast
I get paid
I wanted to be a RN, now I just play one on TV.
I know doggie CPR
I like the shiney patch
I get paid to laugh at myself
I like it
I like it alot


----------



## ansimp00 (Dec 29, 2011)

*hmm*

that is always cool if you are wearing a vintage t shirt i love them. seems you have a pretty good choice too.


----------

